# Breeder Inquiry in Northern California



## lporter25 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello, 

I am looking for a reputable breeder in Northern California for an English Cream golden. I am in the Chico area and haven't had much luck locally. I have been in contact with Heather from Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers, but am wondering if there are any other reputable, honest breeders that anyone would recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Unless there have been massive changes at Classic Heritage, they are not a reputable breeder. Underage breeding, breeding on deficient health testing and potentially unregistered dogs were issues. If they gave you the potential puppy parents registration names or numbers you can post them here and someone can give you a double check.

Here is a video showing what reputable breeders that have dogs living and breeding in the US should have for health certifications.





I would recommend checking with Star Crowned Goldens.


----------



## Foofee (Apr 16, 2020)

lporter25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a reputable breeder in Northern California for an English Cream golden. I am in the Chico area and haven't had much luck locally. I have been in contact with Heather from Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers, but am wondering if there are any other reputable, honest breeders that anyone would recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


I’m looking as well and our first breeder contact was Heather at Classic but I’m not sure about them at this point. They are not responding to texts or emails promptly and at this point I think I’m being blown off. We have never bought a dog but we have been lucky to rescue 2 goldens and that’s what we want. Had no idea buying from an honest breeder would be an issue in CA. I’m still searching...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Take a look at this thread-









Ethical "English Creme" breeders


In the last 24 hours I've been contacted by four different people looking for English Creme/European/white/light Goldens. I referred them to a couple friends who breed light dogs. But I'd like to create a list of ethical breeders all over the country who breed light dogs, or European dogs. You...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Foofee (Apr 16, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Take a look at this thread-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I wish there was a website specifically to rate breeders..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Foofee said:


> Thank you! I wish there was a website specifically to rate breeders..


Members have put several lists together, the one above was done by a member who is a Breeder.

You should always verify the health clearances.

Regardless how a breeder _may or could be_ rated, I think it would be important to go with one you are comfortable with.


----------



## lporter25 (Apr 27, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Members have put several lists together, the one above was done by a member who is a Breeder.
> 
> You should always verify the health clearances.
> 
> Regardless how a breeder _may or could be_ rated, I think it would be important to go with one you are comfortable with.


Thank you so much! I will check this out.


----------



## lporter25 (Apr 27, 2020)

LJack said:


> Unless there have been massive changes at Classic Heritage, they are not a reputable breeder. Underage breeding, breeding on deficient health testing and potentially unregistered dogs were issues. If they gave you the potential puppy parents registration names or numbers you can post them here and someone can give you a double check.
> 
> Here is a video showing what reputable breeders that have dogs living and breeding in the US should have for health certifications.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info. I am glad I asked! I reached out to Karen at Star Crowned.


----------



## Foofee (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m getting more and more upset researching. Seems like no one has puppies available until next year? And the breeders that look really really good is impossible as they had wait lists a year long before this pandemic. I’m so sad I’m going to have to wait a year for a puppy? That is if we find a reputable breeder.


----------



## lporter25 (Apr 27, 2020)

I took a couple of recommendations from this forum and reached out to Star Crowned. I received an email reply same-day, filled out the form, and requested that the owner call me. I think they are located in Southern California, and I am from Northern California, but willing to travel. From the email that I received back, they have a few puppies available and then may be having a litter or 2 in the fall. Might be worth it to reach out to them? Good luck!


----------



## Foofee (Apr 16, 2020)

lporter25 said:


> I took a couple of recommendations from this forum and reached out to Star Crowned. I received an email reply same-day, filled out the form, and requested that the owner call me. I think they are located in Southern California, and I am from Northern California, but willing to travel. From the email that I received back, they have a few puppies available and then may be having a litter or 2 in the fall. Might be worth it to reach out to them? Good luck!


Thank you! We are willing to travel within Ca


lporter25 said:


> I took a couple of recommendations from this forum and reached out to Star Crowned. I received an email reply same-day, filled out the form, and requested that the owner call me. I think they are located in Southern California, and I am from Northern California, but willing to travel. From the email that I received back, they have a few puppies available and then may be having a litter or 2 in the fall. Might be worth it to reach out to them? Good luck!
> [/QUOTE
> Have you heard back from Heather? What was your interaction with her? I’m waiting on pictures and info on a future litter and she won’t respond? It’s odd.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Just a quick note: most breeders have waiting lists and it isn't uncommon to wait 6-12 months, or longer, for a dog from a reputable breeder doing the 4 core clearances. If you've had Goldens before, you're probably aware of some of the health issues that seem to be prevalent in this breed; good breeders are trying to better the breed, not make a quick buck selling cute puppies.

I'm in northern CA, and ended up not getting a dog in CA, but that's on me; there are some great breeders in CA, especially in SoCal. I found a breeder that I fell in love with the look and temperment of the dogs they breed, and I decided if I was going to buy a dog, it would be from them (our previous 3 Goldens were all rescues). I have _never_ had a moment of disappointment with this decision, and we adore our sweet, goofy boy.

Our timeline was April 2017 initial email to December 20, 2018 gotcha day. He was worth the wait. Our breeder had an extensive puppy application, checked our referrals, and was less concerned about the money they'd get as opposed to the home/environment their dog would be living in, and what we'd be doing with the pup.

Trust me, I know how hard it is to wait, but I wanted to throw this out there to have in the back of your minds while doing your breeder search. Good luck!


----------



## Classic Heritage GR (May 12, 2020)

LJack said:


> Unless there have been massive changes at Classic Heritage, they are not a reputable breeder. Underage breeding, breeding on deficient health testing and potentially unregistered dogs were issues. If they gave you the potential puppy parents registration names or numbers you can post them here and someone can give you a double check.
> 
> Here is a video showing what reputable breeders that have dogs living and breeding in the US should have for health certifications.
> 
> ...


A letter from one out of 4 professional trainers to leave Classic Heritage! Beware!!!

They consistently lie and deny when ANYONE mentions a truth that they do not want to hear. This is to Heather Chapin, owner of Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers: 


"Everyone gets fired after hinting, catching onto, or having an issue with your lies, false advertisement, insanely high prices (in a business that is famously known to need two incomes, because you have to put more funds into ethical breeding than you actually make from it), abuse of your staff (K has a Masters degree in Canine Genetics and you disregarded her concerns for aggressive lines in Sasha pups, specifically Penny and Barnaby and fired her after she also had video proof of Barnaby’s specific needs and aggression on property), overworking staff (plus tax evasion), unethical breeding of one-testicle dogs (Max, which is hereditary so Hudson and Maddie will carry that to their puppies God forbid they get bred), unethically breeding Penny (everyone, especially every single professional trainer that you have hired to help you understand and manage your dogs for you has warned you that her first litter all had puppy aggression issues; severe resource guarding that we all worked on, and Bronx was born with mega esophagus. He always had milk running out of his nose and all of the kennel staff, trainers, and I spent extra effort to specially care for him. We would cried for him each day we worked with him, because his litter should never have been born. Bronx is the best boy and I love him, but he is a product of your making.
You are choosing to create many lives. Including Penny with anxiety and intolerance to other dogs and Max with his undescended testicle. There isn’t anything ethical about that. 
Your husband, Ed, even told me that you said Penny’s first litter were all service dog quality. That is such a lie. You can NOT ethically breed the same dog if you see aggression and a serious medical deformity in her first litter. 

Not to mention how bad it is for Max to be breeding health-wise. You then did not tell me what happened to Penny; that you bred her and sent her to San Diego. I found out from a returning puppy buyer, who texted me asking what puppy I liked best. I told her I didn’t know that Penny had puppies at all. I was shocked. You withheld that from me because you knew that It was UNETHICAL and you knew I would have a problem with that. And then brought them back up for me to sell them like I knew their personalities. They clearly were not as properly socialized or were familiar with any of the Puppy Culture box or click sessions. It is clear to a professional. 

Her second litter has multiple puppies with resource guarding and not much interest in engaging with people. You both even told me that yourselves. I am personally counseling and working on training this Penny puppy that is resource guarding rocks and bites very hard. You are lying about what amount of “training” goes into a puppy, overselling them and then you don’t respond to customers when they have questions or concerns. People contact me with info that you won’t respond to them when their puppy has worms or aggressive problems, and they overwhelm me with complaints about you. 

You lied to me and T by explaining Ace’s “laser neuter” when we noticed he still looked intact. You pretend to forget or play dumb like you don’t know or place the blame onto someone else. I cant come to you with my concerns because you are always the victim when anything is confrontational. We are trying to help you! Ed even told T and myself that Barnaby and Penny should not be bred. Your husband is trying to help you, but you shut him up and don’t let him speak when he tells the truth and you don’t like it. 

You don’t know your dogs and rely on me and wonderful kennel staff, to tell customers the personality and specific, unique details that you cannot provide.

Please interact with the dogs more and get to know them. They are all individuals and never fully thrive in your environment. 
Goldens retrievers need more interaction than they get on you property. I have told you that for three years. You only pay people to do the hands on work for you and squeeze every last penny you can out of your workers with no compensation, on time pay, legal tax pay, etc. 
Too many dogs for the small number of actual workers. I am heartbroken for the adults. I love every single dog and want a better life for them. I am glad that Max is not tied to the table for weeks at a time, and Barnaby is not living in a cage for months anymore. Less dogs, means the opportunity for more care. There have been dead puppies, preventable injuries, foreseeable health problems and vet visits postponed because of your denial. 

I was so excited to work with an ethical breeder after graduating from college and during the first year it was great to see how much you were willing to put into your business and build/maintain an ethical standard. However, within that time, your main attention has shifted and you have lost amazing opportunities with very talented and educated professionals due to an inability to separate your work profession from your unstable home life. You went from an aspiring ethical breeder who is doing the right things like raw food and puppy enrichment, to sophisticated backyard breeders who cut corners for profit. I am devastated every time you breed an underaged dog or have an accidental litter. Finely had her puppies in the barn because you don’t even spend 5 minutes with her or any of the dogs there. I don’t agree with the dog’s barn pen set up. Every trainer has questioned me about the awfully depressing and isolating set up, because of so many dogs."


----------



## Classic Heritage GR (May 12, 2020)

lporter25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a reputable breeder in Northern California for an English Cream golden. I am in the Chico area and haven't had much luck locally. I have been in contact with Heather from Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers, but am wondering if there are any other reputable, honest breeders that anyone would recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


I would look into the AKC or UKC website.


----------



## Foofee (Apr 16, 2020)

MushyB said:


> Just a quick note: most breeders have waiting lists and it isn't uncommon to wait 6-12 months, or longer, for a dog from a reputable breeder doing the 4 core clearances. If you've had Goldens before, you're probably aware of some of the health issues that seem to be prevalent in this breed; good breeders are trying to better the breed, not make a quick buck selling cute puppies.
> 
> I'm in northern CA, and ended up not getting a dog in CA, but that's on me; there are some great breeders in CA, especially in SoCal. I found a breeder that I fell in love with the look and temperment of the dogs they breed, and I decided if I was going to buy a dog, it would be from them (our previous 3 Goldens were all rescues). I have _never_ had a moment of disappointment with this decision, and we adore our sweet, goofy boy.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Foofee (Apr 16, 2020)

Classic Heritage GR said:


> A letter from one out of 4 professional trainers to leave Classic Heritage! Beware!!!
> 
> They consistently lie and deny when ANYONE mentions a truth that they do not want to hear. This is to Heather Chapin, owner of Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info ! She had me fooled and thank god she gave me the run around and ghosted me! How can bad breeders still operate!!! And, I still can’t find a dog!


----------



## megisabel (May 12, 2020)

Hi, I am also in NorCal looking for a puppy as well. I haven't had much luck. It is very difficult and can take a lot of research and patience. Find out any more info on any breeders?


----------



## Classic Heritage GR (May 12, 2020)

Foofee said:


> Thank you for this info ! She had me fooled and thank god she gave me the run around and ghosted me! How can bad breeders still operate!!! And, I still can’t find a dog!


Good breeders are hard to find! Definitely ask for a copy of health records, look into where the dog's live, and be very suspicious of a puppy priced more than $3000!


----------



## Classic Heritage GR (May 12, 2020)

megisabel said:


> Hi, I am also in NorCal looking for a puppy as well. I haven't had much luck. It is very difficult and can take a lot of research and patience. Find out any more info on any breeders?


bettertogetherdog.com has a trainer that can help you find the best breeder for you. She helped my uncle. He has a Shepherd.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

lporter25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a reputable breeder in Northern California for an English Cream golden. I am in the Chico area and haven't had much luck locally. I have been in contact with Heather from Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers, but am wondering if there are any other reputable, honest breeders that anyone would recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


Have you checked with Cindy Krajanowski, Wynsok Goldens? She's reputable and has been in the breed for many years. She lives in Chico and breeds Goldens that are more the English type. Just google her name and her website will come up.


----------



## Jennefer (Jul 27, 2020)

kjengold said:


> Have you checked with Cindy Krajanowski, Wynsok Goldens? She's reputable and has been in the breed for many years. She lives in Chico and breeds Goldens that are more the English type. Just google her name and her website will come up.


Hi Jennifer, 
My best dog ever ever EVER was a golden from Cindy in 1999. I would love to get another but cannot find her contact info. The email on her Wynsok website bounced back. Do you know how to ready her? I also tried to friend her on Facebook but haven't received a confirm yet.


----------



## lporter25 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello! I believe Cindy's email is: [email protected]. I briefly emailed with her back in April and have reached out again to see if she is planning on any future litters.


----------



## lporter25 (Apr 27, 2020)

kjengold said:


> Have you checked with Cindy Krajanowski, Wynsok Goldens? She's reputable and has been in the breed for many years. She lives in Chico and breeds Goldens that are more the English type. Just google her name and her website will come up.


Yes, I just reached out to her again. Thank you!


----------



## Danielle B (Apr 29, 2020)

MushyB said:


> Just a quick note: most breeders have waiting lists and it isn't uncommon to wait 6-12 months, or longer, for a dog from a reputable breeder doing the 4 core clearances. If you've had Goldens before, you're probably aware of some of the health issues that seem to be prevalent in this breed; good breeders are trying to better the breed, not make a quick buck selling cute puppies.
> 
> I'm in northern CA, and ended up not getting a dog in CA, but that's on me; there are some great breeders in CA, especially in SoCal. I found a breeder that I fell in love with the look and temperment of the dogs they breed, and I decided if I was going to buy a dog, it would be from them (our previous 3 Goldens were all rescues). I have _never_ had a moment of disappointment with this decision, and we adore our sweet, goofy boy.
> 
> ...


Hi Mushy,
Would you be willing to share which breeder you went with?


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Danielle B said:


> Hi Mushy,
> Would you be willing to share which breeder you went with?


Sure: Kyon in Canada.


----------



## Danielle B (Apr 29, 2020)

MushyB said:


> Sure: Kyon in Canada.


Thank you!


----------

